# New Holland BR780 Bale rollers



## JimB75 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello,
I welded 1/4" square bars in between the round rods on the two bottom rollers, I also welded beads on the round rods and on the square rods. It starts a bale better, but it still wants to kick and roll the belts if it doesnt start the bale rolling fast enough.
Do I need to weld some rods on the dimple rollers? Any other suggestions?
Thanks, Jim


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have never had a problem with my 780 not starting a bale properly. After I drop a bale, I role into the windrow at about 350 PTO RPM, then ease up through 450 to 500+.

BTW, I drop the engine speed down to an idle when dumping the bale. I also usually back up 30-40 feet while the net wrap is wrapping so that I can angle the back of the baler so that the bale won't go down the hill and so that I have room to move away from the tail gate when closing if the bale tries to roll back towards the baler.

How many bales on the baler? Crop cutter on it?

Ralph


----------



## JimB75 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ralph,
It has about 6000 bales on it. New belts and no crop cutter. I used to drop the RPM and start the bale, but in certain conditions it would take up to minute or more to start the bale rolling which causes the belts to climb on each other then twist. I have found that if I start at about 450+ rpm esp in lighter crops the bale will start rolling in less than 10 seconds, but the belts still want to climb and twist.
Thanks, Jim


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Interesting. My partner does all the round bales with a 780 he bought new and has never had one issue.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I put the optional belt guide bars on both the top and bottom and have no problems with the belts.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Strange, I have no problems with starting a bale with my BR740A or the NH644 I had before that. I start out with a slower ground speed but full RPM's and as soon as I see pressure on the gauge or bars on the bale shape monitor start to climb I shift up two speeds and jam it in. If it takes me longer than 45 seconds total to make a bale (minus wrapping and expelling) something is wrong or I should have quadrupled the rows when raking.


----------



## JimB75 (Mar 28, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> I put the optional belt guide bars on both the top and bottom and have no problems with the belts.
> 
> Ralph


I just put the optional upper front belt guide on, think that would help but it only seems to want curl the belts. Is there a optional lower front guide?
Thanks, Jim


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Did you have this problem before you installed the new belts? When the endgate is closed with no hay in baler, position your self in back of the baler and push each of the belts forward. How far can you push the belts?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JimB75 said:


> I just put the optional upper front belt guide on, think that would help but it only seems to want curl the belts. Is there a optional lower front guide?
> Thanks, Jim


There's the lower rear belt guides on the back.

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Baled 40 acres of CRP this past week and had the same problems with my 780. Rolled all the belts at one point. Finally had to quit one afternoon and waited till next morning with a little dew left to burn off. When the crap was "tough", had no problems starting a bale but when it dried completely out, it was a PIA. That is the most trouble I have ever had in 11 years and 25,000+ bales. I normally never touch the throttle, leave the RPM's at about 980 and take off in 7th or 8th gear with my 8670 and quickly shift to 11 or 12 within a few seconds. This stuff, I had to start in 1st and watch the baler like a hawk to make sure it started the bale rolling and then shift to 10th and have a bale 15 seconds later. 40 acres made 216 6x5 bales.


----------



## JimB75 (Mar 28, 2012)

I had the problem before I put new belts on it. I know its being caused by the shorter hay that is too dry which is pretty much all of it this year, but I still think it should start a bale better. Adding the square rods to the rollers helped alot, I think I will add some rod to the dimple rollers as well. Dry conditions and everyone wanting to bale hay that they normally wouldnt touch has been hard on equipment this year.
Thanks, Jim


----------

